# Breaking in tall boots without acctually riding in them



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

There is no fix for breaking in tall boots without actually wearing them.

I hate tall boots but if I want to look right in the hunt field, I have to wear them. So I wear mine every other time I ride.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree.
You have to wear them, but you don't have to /ride/ in them.
If it's so uncomfortable, just spend a few minutes every day on the stairs, and push your heel down.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

This may be bad advice, so feel free to ignore it. I have NOT tried it on riding boots. When I needed to break in new firefighting boots, I soaked them in warm water in the bathtub until they were nice and soggy, and then put on really thick socks so I wouldn't get blisters, and trudged around in them all day as they slowly dried out. Then I oiled them very well. It made a huge difference in how comfortable they were!


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

I think you just have to wear them and after a few days of wearing them, they will be more comfortable. I know it is very uncomfortable but I don't think there is any other way. Try wearing bandages where it rubs and thick socks when breaking the boots in.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

There isn't much you can do to break them in other then wearing them. Do you know what moleskin is? It's this sticky felt that you can buy at WalMart (in the wart/ bandaid section). It's amazing. Just cut out little squares where you would get blisters and your boots will rub on the moleskin and not your skin. Wear them every day. I know tons of people who swear by the bathtub trick that Payette mentioned. That's an idea, but I wouldn't oil your boots. Condition the INSIDE with leather conditioner. If you condition/oil the outside it'll take away the shine over time.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My MIL does the bathtub trick with her boots.

She submerses them into a bathtub of water for a while, and then pulls them out and stuffs them full with newspapers or towels.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

So she doesn't actually wear them after they get wet? How long does she let them soak? what I've heard is you fill them with water (or stand in the bathtub until you can feel your feet get wet) and wear them until dry. Not only does the leather break in in the right places the boots will mold to your legs.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's how I break in all of mine. I will soak them in warm water for 15-20 minutes until they are nice and flexible then wear them until they are dry (usually I wear them in the saddle) so they dry in the shape of my foot/leg while I'm riding. Then I oil them well and wear them a while longer before I take them off for the day.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Nope, she doesn't wear them. She stuffs them crammed packed with newspapers or dish towels and then leave them.

When she puts them on when they are completely dry, she rubs leadderbalden *sp* into them and then they are ready to rock n roll. She's done it with Ariats, Mountain Horse, and a few other brands but mostly Ariats.

I just got new Ariats and had her do it for me, they are super comfy now and very soft.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmm... I was going to post a new thread about this and then decided to look to see how many other people had this problem, too? Just got my first pair of tall boots, and I LOVE them (at least, the way they look, haha), but do NOT love the stiffness (GOOD GRIEF, I have to tip backwards to sit down, stood back up like a 9 months pregnant woman, and discovered what a _boot jack_ was, haha).

Mine aren't zip boots and I fear getting stuck in them if I soak them then wear them. Does this work with _all_ boots, or does it depend on the leather quality, etc?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Wear them around the house.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My coach made me wear mine for days before actually riding in them. That was a real treat. My feet were covering in blisters, but at least now they're not quite so stiff. They're still really uncomfortable, but not as bad. I've found that it also helps to wear those thick, fuzzy socks, as long as it's not 100 degrees outside.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I oil the crap out of them and really let it soak in and then sit there for a while bending them at the ankle and across the toes.
Then for the next few days, everytime I'm at home I wear them and look like a loonie :lol: Seriously. I wear them with my PJ's...
Put on a ton of material bandaids where you think you'll get blisters and wear a couple pairs of thick socks.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> When she puts them on when they are completely dry, she rubs leadderbalden *sp* into them and then they are ready to rock n roll. She's done it with Ariats, Mountain Horse, and a few other brands but mostly Ariats.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Is that the Effax stuff? Sorry, I'm just actually reading the whole thread now
> ...


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Would the water trick work on boots that have already been worn a few times?_


----------

